# And again... 12v or 18v Drill?



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

Guys, I know it's not a new question, but the threads I've found addressing the topic are a little on the old side.

I'm retiring a 12v Craftsman that spins out of round. I'm trying to choose between the 12v Bosch Lithium and the 18v Porter Cable Tradesman Lithium.

This would be my main drill. (I do have a corded one as well as a drill press for other tasks.)

I like Bosch. Like the size and weight. It is 12v and 12v has done me fine to date.

I like PC, too. It's a big drill though and I wonder if I really want to be driving screws with such a monster.

Bosch has two batteries. PC comes with one. Bosch is refurb on CPO for $89. PC is refurb on CPO for $69.

Opinions?

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Except for the Routers, I've not trusted PC tools since they are really Delta's. Anji has a good tip for the Makita otherwise I'd look to Dewalt they both can take a good beating and you'll notice that people who use these tools to pay the bills tend to have Dewalt or the Makita, nothing against the Bosch I love thier tools but I don't think the drill/drivers are the best


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Professional shop: 4 12v NiCad Panasonics. They do everything I need done by a battery powered drill.

It would be good if you could get your hands on your two choices. Heft, feel and balance are all very personal.

And so, I suppose, is voltage!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I borrowed my daughters Makita set referenced above by Anji and They are really nice! Lightweight and powerful with less camout in Phillips screws using the impact driver. I will replace my 18v DeWalt with these the next time their batteries lay down.


----------



## Stuey (Apr 21, 2010)

For your main drill, I'd recommend an 18V li-ion model. But as the others suggest, you may want a lighter weight 12V screwdriver or impact driver for driving in fasteners.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

FWIW, I bought a 9.6v 3/8 Makita Cordless impact wrench in 2004. I was working as an auto mechanic at the time and used the makita countless times, everyday. Even after 3+ years of commercial use, it never skipped a beat and still works today as well as it did in 2004. I bought a driver attachments and use it to drive fasteners these days. Works perfectly, never had an issue. Never had t oreplace the batteries either.
All that said, I'd definitely look into a Makita. And since I've found 9.6v to be adequete for commercial duty, I'd think 12v would plenty.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

anji12305,

Thanks for that Amazon link…$229 + tax, with free shipping, and a flashlight!!! 
I ordered it yesterday, and it's already scheduled for delivery today.
I already have a set, but a deck builder can't have too many impact drivers.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Most of my cordless tools are 18 volt DeWalts. I have 6 of them. However my regular, every day, hand held drill is a 12 volt Hitachi. It is light weight and seems to have just the right balance and feel. It has plenty of power for most of the things I do. On those very rare occasions when I need more power and cannot use a drill press, I switch to an old corded drill.

I use most of my handheld tools for only short periods of time and the weight of an 18 volt is not a problem. The drill is something that I may use for many hours at a time and the lighter weight and good balance are greatly appreciated.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Makita. Not the small ones on amazon. Big ones. Bought when factory guy was having show specials at local AcmeTool. 2 drivers, two lights, circular saw, sawzall, and a load of Makita swag. I have six batteries. two chargers. Drill and drive screws all day. Call me Makito-ho.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have to agree on the makitas. I have 5, the 10.8 set for shop use and the bigger 18v set for reno work. All are excellent, balanced, powerful tools.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I am a fan of the Makita's for most woodworking the 10 ish volt models are fine. Just make sure you know what kind of chuck you are getting as some only accomodate bits and narrow bits.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Everyone has their own brand preferences, but leaving that aside lets just talk 12V vs. 18V.

I have both types in my shop. The 12V (or 10.8) is great for tight places, overhead work, or anyplace else lightness is desirable. It has plenty enough power to drive big screws. However, I find that the extra weight of an 18V drill is actually an asset most of the time. It takes less force from the user to keep the bit firmly seated in the screw. and the mass seems to absorb some of the torque, putting less stress on your wrist.

I think there is a place in most shops for both sizes, but if I could only have one, it would be the 18V.


----------



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks for all the responses, everybody. keep them coming if you have an opinion to share.

i won't say i've made a final decision just yet on power but good Lord people-- you guys gettin' kickbacks from Makita or something??? Makita fans are out in full force!

I may very well shoot for the Makitas be they 12's or 18's. Local Home Depot is running the same price on 18's you guys are saying is on Amazon-but without the flashlight.

Looks like the combo in 12v is $169-200 depending on flashlight or not. Hard case instead of soft.

It's actually not a hard decision to make at this point. Just a matter of swallowing the expense…


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

one more for makita…sorry.. I had a hitachi 12 volt for years - it was phenomenal. The only reason I retired it was that the batteries were shot & it was going to cost me $120 to replace them. I got a similar set to the Makita shown above, but in 14.4 & nimh battery rather than lio. I've had this one for about 3 years now, still going strong - gets used a ton.

I'd say that more than 12v, 18v, specific brands, you shoudl decide if an impact driver will suit your needs. More specifically, is there anything that you need it to do that the impact driver won't do. If the answer is no, that probably should be your first choice. In most cases, they are so far & above a conventional drill, it's just silly. They work unbelievably well.

Last thing… I've NEVER had a project that my 14v drill couldn't handle. I can't really see a NEED for 18v. That's just my experience, others may disagree

whoops..NOW last thing. Keep an eye on the amp-hours of the batteries - not sure if it's still the case, but when I was shopping, the makita batteries were significantly better than other brands..


----------



## StephenO (Jun 7, 2011)

I have an 18V DW that has seen some pretty heavy use over six years. I've often thought about getting a 12V for lighter duty stuff, but it's gotten to the point that the weight of the 18V doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I would go 12V combo set including impact driver and drill. Lithium Ion is a great way to go. If I need more brute force than that I pull out the old faithful corded drill. I bet I don't need it 3 times per year. Makita is great, but I went with DeWalt. Here is a write-up of the combo kit I went with: http://www.wwgoa.com/articles/one-great-tip/do-i-really-need-an-impact-driver/


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Since you are talking drills, I assume you are referring to the Bosch 3/8" Chuck drill and not the impact or the 1/4" hex. If so I have had the chucked drill for the last two years. Pretty good 95% of the time. I find you are much more likely to need something smaller than something more powerful. Granted I install Ikea cabinets so most of what I am working with isn't too beefy. Anytime I have issues with it not being powerful enough I can usually predrill it to help. I also like the fact that extra batteries are much cheaper than the DeWalt 18v I used to have. I recently got two NIB ones on ebay for $50, but even if I had gone to Lowe's they are only $40 a piece rather than the $90 I believe that the DeWalts cost. I also like the fact that the carrying bag is large enough to carry the four batteries I have (in addition to the charger and drill) and a case of drill and 1" insert bits, but still small enough to fit in my tool box.


----------



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

hey everybody. i'm the original poster, here. what does it say about my financial situtation: i just searched LJs for drill advice and found this thread THAT I AUTHORED TWO YEARS AGO but forgot about. i still haven't bought my new drill.

i still have the same POS craftsman that spins out of round. now the batteries are toast so it's really over-but wow. how did i squeeze another 500 days out of that drill?!

i'm back on reconditioned tools' site and looking at the 18v Bosch Combo set for $169 or the 18v Makita Combo set for $174. Both have a drill, impact driver, 2 batts, charger and tote.

really buying one this time.

i think.


----------



## firemanbsa (May 22, 2009)

Skone, I would say it depends on how you use your drill in your shop. I have an 18v DeWalt that I have had for 10 years and I find it very cumbersome in the shop not to mention very heavy. I also have the Milwaukee M12 12v drill, driver, and impact. I find myself reaching for these due to the smaller size, lighter weight, and the fact that the batteries seem to hold a charge longers between uses. When I do heavy construction such as building a deck or major remodeling I find the 18v works better and lasts longer, but when I am in the woodshop and building furniture I use the 12v more to drill pilot holes, drive screws, and maintain my tools and equipment. I have driven 4" screws with the 12v but the batteries seem to drop faster than when I use the higher voltage unit. If I had to choose one system I would go with the 12v. The batteries are half price, charge in half the time, the only drawback that I see is that the newer LI-on batteries are more easily damaged by heat or cold. I have also used the newer DeWalt 12v and the Bosch 12v I liked all the brands each seemed to run about as well as the other. I would look at what you want to do with the drill, and what other tools are offered with the same batteries and by the system that best fits what you are trying to do in the shop.


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with firemanbsa. Consider the Milwaukee M12 tools. I have Makita18V set and they are great and a work horses, but in the shop I use my Milwaukee M12 tools the most due to their weight and size. Home Depot has great sales on them and there is numerous tools by Milwaukee that take the same batteries. I used them daily, and one of the great features is the LED battery power indicators on the tools. Due to their size they are easy to transport around. I have never had good success with the Dewalt batery operated tools and prefer either Makita, Milwaukee or Hitachi.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I'm still using my Makita 14.4v nimh / batteries. After many years, they are going strong. I've had many brands over the years & for me, Hitachi & Makita have been the best. As for power, I've never needed more than 14 volts, especially with the impact driver. That sucker just goes & goes.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

I have an installation business and have bought 8-10 battery tool kits over the years. I would by a 18 v Li-Ion kit from Makita. Should be toward the higher priced drills but you will have it for many many years and the battery lasts a very long time. If one of them is not used for a few months the charge is still held. I have been building a massive playground and the Makita set has been outstanding.

Don't waste money on a drill, you will use it for so many things.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I changed over from 14.4 v makita to 18v dewalt complete system with nail gun etc etc, and have not looked back, although I still liked makita. After I bought the complete 18 v dewalt nail gun I decided to move over and have no complaints at all. I would prefer bosch to pc. Alistair


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Makita and 18v for professional use, 12v if weekend warrior!


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

I have several of the 18v Dewalt kits as well, the Makita is better.

Well, the drill is, the other tools in the combos are more similar. 12v is for your wifes hobby cabinet, the battery will not hold a charge and the first hole you decide to drill or tap through mason to hang something on your house you will be asking this question again.

18v.


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had 12v Dewalt and Makita drills before-and they worked fine until their NiCad batteries finally wouldn't hold a charge. In general, I've found that if I hunt for a deal, it's about the same price for a new cordless drill as buying replacement batteries. About 2 years ago, I bought an 18V Bosch with lithium batteries. It works great-reasonably lighweight but powerful enough-for me anyway.


----------



## gvales (Dec 30, 2011)

I use a lot of both 18v and 12v Milwaukee tools. Milwaukee is releasing this moth its new line of 12v brushless drills and drivers with the new 2 amp and 4 amp batteries. They are also backwards compatible with all the older m12 batteries too. I have the newer M18 (18v) brushless driver and hammerdrill, and if the new m12 brushless stuff is anything like the m18 brushless, it will be a winner!


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

"Makita and 18v for professional use, 12v if weekend warrior!"

with all due respect, I think this is bad advice. If you're building decks & need to bore holes in 4×4's or sink huge lag screws, then maybe - but in the realm of a woodworking shop I think the only real gains you'll see in an 18v is weight & size. I use my 14v impact driver more than the drill. That thing will go through just about anything, including driving 8" lag screws into posts - no problem. Using the right tool for the job - impact driver for driving screws, etc., & the drill for drill bits - I can't really see the need for the 18v or bigger for most people.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

I have both a 12 volt milwaukee drill and an 18 volt makita. I tend to use the 12 volt though most. I only use the 18 volt as a secondary drill when i need more than one bit. The 12 has plenty of power and also is smaller and can get into more places. Just MHO.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have both 18v and 12v lithium. I'd say I use the 12v on most day to day stuff and any sort of woodworking project. I only pull out the 18v drivers for carpentry projects (2x material and such) where the extra power is needed for lots of drilling/driving.


----------

